# I have a question for people who breed different colours



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i would like a white and grizzle bird how do i get it with these colours ?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=524

i would like to get any info so anything will help thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't get grizzle from any of those birds, since you can't make a grizzle from two non-grizzles, and you can only get white if the two birds are carrying the recessive white gene.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

what does this mean?
recessive white gene


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I think this means that they need to have white in their background gene's tyler. but then again i dont know much


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i thought so bu man youshould see this i have a pair of blue bars and they threw cream bars what are the odds of that


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Recessive white is one gene that causes a pure white bird. A pigeon must carry two copies of the gene for it to show up. So if both parents have one copy of it in their genetic makeup, then you can end up with babies who are all white.

Two blue bars won't give you cream bars. You can get brown bars, and if they have the dilute gene, then you'll get khaki bars, which can look very similar to cream.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Tyler, i guess your out of luck. Ill try and find some other mookee breeders yet.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Tyler, Is that a young bird from this year.? How many youngs you got.?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first is a brown bar, and the second is a khaki (dilute brown) bar.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, a key way to tell the difference between a Khaki bird and a Cream bird, is that Khaki's have tail bars, and Creams do not, since they are ash-red birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Mookieman, First thing you need to know is that the cock bird can carry 2 colors in this case your cock bird is carrying the second color brown, you can not see the brown because blue is the dominant color.Now you also must understand that the cock carries dilute he can pass this factor to a blue bird and then you will get what show people call a silver or some may call it a silver-dun.I hope that I have not confused you *GEORGE


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well thoes are what a pair of blue bars threw there on a second clutch already 

how about this colour this is out of a red check cock and the hen was the same colour


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now THAT is a cream bar. Also known as yellow bar, or ash-red dilute. Also, that bird is a hen, based on what her parents were.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Another thing I want to add, if I haven't already, is any browns or khakis you get from two blues, will be hens.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

*Pigeon Genetics Sites*

Hi all,

I always repost these links whenever someone has a bit of trouble with the basics. These pages explain well what the catchwords like recessive, dominant, sex-linked, etc. mean. As well as showing pictures of many mutations to help identify the birds you have in your loft.

Frank Mosca: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/
Ron Huntley: http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
Robert Mangile: http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/index.html

I still find myself reading through all their information again and again when I feel a little stuck.

Hope it helps


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you, very helpful.


----------

